# NT-Halfway Point Reached in Iditarod



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest on the 36th Running of the Iditarod dog race  as of 815am, 03/07/08 : 







above: full webshot
below: webshot detail of top team standings:







below: webshot detail of  interactive map







NOTE: use link to interactive map to find latest standings

The Iditarod race from Anchorage (actually it is now Willow due to poor trail conditions on the Anchorage end anymore) to Nome is referred to as "the Last Great Race." Lance Mackey was the winner last year. He also won the Yukon Quest run from Fairbanks to Whitehorse which ran just prior to this both this year and last year.

There were 96 dog teams starting the race this year--the highest number ever.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

I should know that when I look at posts started by you that I will be looking at stuff for at least 30 minutes.  This post alone was closer to 40!! 

Cool!!  Down here in the lower 48,  the biggest news in sports is tommorow night's University of North Carolina vs Duke men's basketball game.  

How long does this race typically take?  2 weeks? Looks like the leader is way out in front.  I am amazed at the number that are NOT rookies.  I spent time looking through the dog teams...

My Yellow lab would lose her mind if she had to run and run and run all day!!! All she does now is sit and sit and sit waiting for me to get home and take her out to play! 

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, Ruby Alaska? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif Sounds like a questionable establishment to me!

(Torby is constructed from my name, Tom Ruby.)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

DAMN! 

My family had a husky (mixed with wolf we were told) that had been mistakenly shipped to Buffalo. GReat dog. Now that hte wife & I are in negotiations for a dog she's agreed that we could have a husky and her family had a black lab & I'd agreed to a Black or yellow lab. We've found a sable female Siberian Husky for sale a few hours away. 

ARgh! Timely post Ron! 

I think we are getting a husky. If we can talk the girls into it. If not it'll be a lab. 

Chas


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 03/07/2008 11:08 AM
Ron,


How long does this race typically take?  2 weeks? Looks like the leader is way out in front.  I am amazed at the number that are NOT rookies.  I spent time looking through the dog teams...
Look at what has happened over the years: What used to take two weeks is now down to under ten days:
(maybe it's the rising financial incentives ?) (probably not)
2007 top finishers







1975 top finishers


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

It is worth noting that what is now a race had its origins as a rescue mission. 

Way back when, a truly nasty influenza epidemic ('Spanish Lady') ravaged the world, literally killing tens of millions over a span of a year or so (a comparable plague today would probably kill half a billion people or so). Wrod came out of Nome that this epidemic had struck the region, which was chock full of miners and like folks. A serum was desperately needed to keep this bug from pretty much wiping out the entire region - but it was mid winter and the surrounding ocean was froze solid (sea travel was the usual means of getting there). That was when a handfull of dog mushers stepped forward and offered to take the serum to Nome via dogsled - a truly brutal trip in one of Alaska's nastier winters - and Alaska, particularly those regions of Alaska, has brutal winters aplenty (take some of Blackburns nastier weather readings and subtract another ten or twenty degrees and throw in some howling blizzards to boot). Bottom line is the mushers made it there in time to save the communities...and if I remember right, in a time that even the fastest current iditarod champions either have not beaten, or have only recently beaten.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, it just goes to show you that when it is really important, humans can make things happen that they otherwise wouldn't.  I noted in looking at the course and checkpoints that there were manditory rest periods.  I doubt that when guys were trying to save people's lives that they rested for 8 hours at a time.  Probably just rested long enough to eat and sleep a few hours or so.  Remember, the history of the running of the Marathon is based on two guys running from Marathon to Athens (?) to warn the impending attack.   I think both died.  I could look it up, but I'm lazy!! 

It is interesting that the times have dropped since the mid 70s.  Must be better nutrition and lighter materials. However, it is interesting that in road racing, it seems like times were faster in the mid to late 70s and now things seem to be slowing down.  WIth this race, I imagine it is not so much the winning but the experience of completing that is the true reward.  The monetary incentives seem to be for publicity.  This seems like a very personal Alaskan race. To me, not knowing diddly about dogsled racing or mushing, this seems to indicate that Alaskans are a closenit community separated by hundreds of miles.

MArk


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd read it was a diphtheria outbreak. Anyhow, several teams of mushers relayed the medication needed through a terrible storm.


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby is right, it was deptheria. For a really good history of the serum run read The Cruelist Miles.

Chas, 
We are now on our second Siberean Husky. They are great dogs but very "high maintenance". Just make sure you know what you are getting yourself into.  I usually suggest to people to read everything you can about them because they do have characteristics unlike most other dogs and they won't change, you have to adjust to them. If you still want one after understanding their  less desireable traits you should see a psychiatrist to see if they can cure you. If after that you still want a husky then you are certifiably nuts and it's OK to get one./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

John


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Iditarod Trail Update for Saturday, 8 March 2008: 
Lance Mackey remains in first place and has advaced 104 miles into Nulato


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second your suggestion. Research the habits and maint of any type of dog you get. 

I think when or if I get to a situation where I can have a pet again, I'll get a ..... 


.... cat.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lance Mackey Remains in the lead
and is on the way to the coast.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff King Is First to Reach the Coast:


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

John (& tom), 
thanks for the advice. While we ahd a husky mix before I KNOW that pure breds (ANY breed) seem to be more maintenance & work no matter what. 

Still need to decide. Currently we are planning on going to see the puppies this Saturday. I've got that long to decide. By the way, it was either a dog or another baby. I'm getting too old for babies now! 

CHas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd vote for the baby! My kids were (and still are) quite a joy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

it was either a dog or another baby.


i would opt for the dog too. 
thinking about longtime upkeep, one does not pay highschool and university for dogs...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lance Mackey is back in the lead . . .


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

martin buser won the race 4 times and was within top 10 many times. 



btw...Born in Winterthur, Switzerland in 1958, Martin Buser became fascinated with sled dogs while still a teen. He came to Alaska in 1979 



;-)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Late Night Update:
It's almost over, folks. Check out the map ! 
This has been_ one_ fast-moving dog sled race !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

SSchaer: Note that Martin Buser has moved to third place.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This mornings Anchorage Daily News headline: (click image)
"Mackey forged a 50-minute lead . . . "


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lance Mackey's dog team out of Unalakleet
from today's Anchorage Daily News front page
awaiting revision


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lance Mackey's dog team out of Unalakleet
from today's Anchorage Daily News front page


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool, Ron.  

Looks like there was some trouble with a team and a snowmachine.  Too bad. 

Mark


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 03/11/2008 1:57 PM
Pretty cool, Ron.  

Looks like there was some trouble with a team and a snowmachine.  Too bad. 

Mark
That event occurred near Koyukuk. It is being investigated by State Troopers: 

"A dog in the team of Iditarod musher Jennifer Freking from Finland, Minn., died Sunday evening after being hit by a snowmachine near the village of Nulato, according to the Iditarod Trail Committee and Freking's Web site. 

"Freking and her husband, Blake, a fellow Iditarod musher, arrived in Nulato on Monday about 4:25 a.m. and left at 5 p.m. They were in 56th and 57th places. 

"Reached by telephone, a checker in Nulato said Iditarod race offical Rudy Indemuhl would not allow the Frekings to speak to the press, but Iditarod director of public relations Chas St. George said Iditarod officials in Nulato told him the Frekings did not wish to discuss the incident. 

" 'They're not wanting to talk to anybody about the situation,' St. George said. "We're respecting their decision." 

"According to a press release from the Iditarod, "at approximately 10 p.m. (Sunday) evening, a snowmachiner ran into Jennifer Freking's team on the Yukon River near Koyukuk (upriver from Nulato). Unfortunately, the incident caused the death of a 3-year-old female named 'Lorne.' "

more at adn.com


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mackey is favored to win Iditarod 36:
eta Nome finish line: 230-330 am


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lance Mackey Wins Again !


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Whew, that made me tired.  Awesome race.  The only thing close to that is the Dakar Rally, which got canceled this year due to terrorist threats.  Hopefully the Iditarod is safe from that. 
Paul


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a neat race.  I'd like to be at the race sometime.

We visited Jeff King's Husky Homestead in Denali in 2006.   









He puts on quite a show and we really enjoyed it.    The huskies are a treat!









It was one of those nice "warm" August days!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 03/12/2008 11:48 AM
That was a neat race.  I'd like to be at the race sometime.

We visited Jeff King's Husky Homestead in Denali in 2006.   









He puts on quite a show and we really enjoyed it.    The huskies are a treat!









It was one of those nice "warm" August days!
You were up in AK? Great pictures of the King ranch. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find your name in my guest book . . .


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 03/12/2008 8:03 AM
Whew, that made me tired.  Awesome race.  The only thing close to that is the Dakar Rally, which got canceled this year due to terrorist threats.  Hopefully the Iditarod is safe from that. 
Paul
It wore me out too! And I'm at a computer desk watching this. 

Close race, and this time my betting (I don't really gamble, that's just an expression) was on Lance! I almost _never_ bet on a winner!  This time I would have won had I placed real money on the guy.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think we ever got close enough to Copper Center to visit!   Too bad...


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

bruce... 

shame on you ! not beeing close enough to copper center. pah ! in 2004 i flew all the way from switzerland to anchorage, rented a car and drove to copper center the day after arrival. only to see rons trains. 

well, of course the main reason was the guided tour to kennecott. 




you really missed a great place as well as a very friendly and interesting mls member.


----------

